# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Επιθετικό κοκατίλ κατά την αναπαραγωγή

## jonadoe90

Καλησπερα παιδια.Εχω 2 κοκατιλ αρσενικο και θηλυκο τα οποια πλεον ειναι πανω απο 2 ετων.Εβαλα φετος την φωλια τελη Φλεβαρη και παρατηρησα πως για καποιο λογο το αρσενικο επιτηθετε μανιωδος στο θηλυκο και δεν το αφηνει καν να μπει μεσα στην φωλια..Τα χωρισα για μερικες μερες αλλα και παλι συνεχιζεται το ιδιο πραγμα..Αν ξερει κανεις που οφειλετε αυτη η αλλαγη συμπεριφορας ας με βοηθισει.Ευχαριστο πολυ!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλησπέρα Νικήτα, πόσο καιρό τα έχεις μαζί ? Τα έχεις δει να φλερτάρουν ή κάποιο άλλο σημάδι που να δείχνει ότι πάνε για αναπαραγωγή ?
Αν δεν ταιριάζουν σαν ζευγάρι δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν κάτι. Συνεχώς θα τσακώνονται.

----------


## jonadoe90

Τα εχω εδω και 2 χρονια μαζι και ποτε δεν μαλωναν.Ζευγαρωναν επισης καθημερινα εως προχτες.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει,ακομα κυνηγιουνται =/

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νικήτα, βλέπεις το αρσενικό να δαγκώνει την είσοδο της φωλιάς και να τη διαμορφώνει; Και τα δικά μου κοκατίλ το έκαναν, την έδιωχνε από τη φωλιά συνέχεια και γίνονταν μάχες μέχρι να αρχίσει να γεννάει τα αυγά.

----------


## jonadoe90

Οχι δεν δαγκωνει την εισοδο...Απλα τις επιτιθετε οποτε το θυμηθει.Δεν ξερω αν φταιει αυτο αλλα τα βγαζω εξω απο το κλουβι καθε πρωι σε αλλο εξωτερικο κλουβι που δεν εχει φωλια.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει αυτο?και επισης μπορω να τα βγαζω εξω η πρεπει να ειναι ολη μερα μεσα στο κλουβι τους?Σας ευχαρτιστω πολυ!!!

----------


## jonadoe90

Κωσταντινα....Θα ηθελα μερικες συμβουλες για το τι να κανω με τα κοκατιλ την εποχη της αναπαραγωγης τους...Τα ετοιμαζα απο τον Ιανουαριο και εβαλα την φωλια τελη Φλεβαρη.Δεν ξερω ομως π.χ αν μπορω να τα βγαζω εξω να πετανε?η πρεπει να τα εχω ολη μερα στο κλουβι?Τα εχω μεσα στο δωματιο μου και ειναι συνεχεια μαζι μου και με βλεπουν,αυτο τους ενοχλει?(Πολλες ερωτησεις μου δεν τις απαντανε στον οδηγο αναπαραγωγης...Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Νικήτα! 
Την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής θα πρέπει να μένουν στο κλουβί που έχει και τη φωλίτσα τους και να μη τα βγάζεις. Δεν τα ενοχλεί να είναι στον ίδιο χώρο με σένα, ειδικά αν και από πριν εκεί ήταν ο χώρος τους. Και εγώ στο δωμάτιο μου τα έχω. 
Τι διατροφική προετοιμασία τους έχεις κάνει; Αυγουλάκι βραστό τρώνε;

----------


## jonadoe90

Τα προετοιμασΑ με αυγό βραστό μερα παρά μερα καθημερινό πέταγμα και βόλτα έξω απο το σπίτι...ρύζι αρακά καρότο μαρούλι καλαμπόκι σουπιοκοκαλο και ακόμα συνεχίζω μα τους δίνω αυγό μερα πάρα μερα....σε ρώτησα αν τους ενοχλεί που τα έχω στον ίδιο χώρο με μένα γιατι κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο αυτά βγαίνουν έξω απο την φώλια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να συνεχίσεις σίγουρα το αυγό και τις άλλες τροφές αλλά να μην του αλλάζεις πλέον χώρο. Βγαίνουν εντελώς και μετά δεν ξαναμπαίνουν; ήταν εξαρχής στο δωμάτιο σου; 
Στα δικά μου δεν τα ενοχλούσε καθόλου η παρουσία ανθρώπων στο χώρο.

----------


## jonadoe90

Οχι ειναι πάντα στο δωμάτιο μου.Μολις μπαίνω βγαίνουν  αλλά μετα ξαναμπαίνουν

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφού ξαναμπαίνουν, εγώ δε θα ανησυχούσα. Έχουμε πολλά παραδείγματα κοκατίλ που κάνουν κανονικά αναπαραγωγή σε δωμάτιο που υπάρχουν και οι άνθρωποι. Όταν κάνουν τα αυγά και αρχίσουν να τα κλωσσούν, δε θα βγαίνουν καν πιστεύω!

----------


## xrisam

Nικήτα καλώς ήρθες να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου! Ευχομαι να τα βρούνε και γίνουνε καλοί γονείς.

Μπορείς να μας τα γνωρίσεις στην σχετική ενότητα:
*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

----------


## jonadoe90

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!Κατι τελευταιο...πηραζει που η φωλια τους ειναι απο χαρτονι?Ρωταω γιατι συνεχεια τα ακουω να το σκαλιζουν!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι εννοείς χαρτόνι; Μπορείς να μας βγάλεις μία φωτογραφία; 
Αργά ή γρήγορα είτε θα το φάνε, είτε θα βραχεί από τις κουτσουλιές των νεοσσών που συνήθως τις κάνουν στις γωνίες της φωλιάς και θα σκιστεί. Τι υλικό έχεις βάλει μέσα;

----------


## jonadoe90

https://ibb.co/gjoLFa

Ολη την ωρα το αρσενικο ειναι μεσα(την περισσοτερη ωρα) το θηλυκο λες και μπαινει απλα να ελενξει...!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ ασφαλής σα φωλιά και από άποψη κόλλας πάνω στις ταινίες και κατάποσης χαρτονιού και πιθανών ασθενειών από την υγρασία. Ας τη δουν και άλλα παιδιά να σου πουν τη γνώμη τους. Δες εδώ πως είναι μία σωστή φωλιά cockatiel και τις διαστάσεις της Κατασκευή φωλιάς για Cockatiel.

Έτσι ξεκινούν, το αρσενικό κάθεται πολλές ώρες μέσα και τη διαμορφώνει όπως θέλει και αργότερα επιτρέπει και στο θηλυκό να μπει. Τι υλικό τους έχεις βάλει στο πάτο της φωλιάς;

----------


## jonadoe90

Χαρτι κουζινας,βαμβακι και μπολικο πριονιδι..εχω δει και αλους να βαζουν χαρτινες φωλιες τι να πω δεν ξερω.Τους ειχω και ξυλινη αλλα δεν μπαινουν μεσα γιαυτο εβαλα αυτην..!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Νικήτα, όπως στα λέει η Κωνσταντίνα είναι. Η φωλιά που έχεις βάλει δεν θα αντέξει πολύ. Στο εμπόριο υπάρχουν φτηνές φωλιές απο ξύλο. Αυτή την έχω φτιάξει με την βοήθεια ενός φίλου και είναι σε διάσταση 35χ25χ25. 
Την τοποθετώ εξωτερικά στο κλουβί το οποίο είναι σαν αυτο που έχεις και εσύ και έτσι δεν τους περιορίζεις και τον χώρο τους. Στον πάτο βάζω χαρτί κουζίνας για να μην γλυστράνε τα μικρά και το καλύπτω με λίγο πριονίδι.
Και για να μην αγχώνεσαι και ο δικός μου αρσενικός κυνηγούσε την θηλυκιά μου όταν είχαν κάνει αυγά, αλλά καθόταν την μισή μέρα αυτός στα αυγά και την άλλη μισή η θηλυκιά.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ πιθανόν η ξύλινη φωλιά που είχες βάλει να ήταν σε μικρότερες διαστάσεις και να μη τα βόλευε. Και εμένα μου την έφτιαξαν τη φωλιά με βάση το άρθρο που σου παρέθεσα πιο πάνω!

----------


## jonadoe90

Παιδια η φωλια η ξυλινη ειναι 30*30*25.Τι εξω την ειχα τι μεσα δεν εμπαιναν καθολου.Με το που εβαλα την χαρτινη μπηκαν αμεσως.Και για καποιο λογο περισσοτερι ωρα καθεται το αρσενικο μεσα...Αυγα δεν εχουν κανει ακομα=/

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το να κάθεται μέσα το αρσενικό την περισσότερη ώρα είναι όπως είπαμε απόλυτα φυσιολογικό μέχρι να έρθουν τα αυγά. Απλά προετοιμάζει τη φωλιά και τη διαμορφώνει όπως εκείνο θέλει. Μη σε ανησυχεί!  :Happy:

----------


## jonadoe90

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για ολλα!!Οπως φενεται το αρσενικο πλεον δεν κυνηγαει το θυλικο οπως στην αρχη.Επισης εχω πολυ φως μεσα στο δωματιο μεχρι τις 12 η ωρα,επηρεαζει αυτο τους παπαγαλους?ενοω πως ξερω οτι το θυλικο κλωσαει ολο το βραδυ και ενω εχω τοσο  φως μην μπερδευτουν!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γενικά δε πρέπει να έχουμε τόσο πολύ το φως ανοιχτό μέσα στο χώρο τους. Πρέπει να κοιμούνται τουλάχιστον 10-12 ώρες τη μέρα για να είναι υγιή και ήρεμα. Τα κοκατίλ κλωσσούν και ταίζουν και στο σκοτάδι αν χρειαστεί, οπότε το φως δεν είναι θέμα. Αλλά σίγουρα δε πρέπει να μένει τόσο δυνατό μέχρι τις 12 γιατί τα κρατά ξύπνια μέχρι αργά!

----------


## jonadoe90

Κωσταντινα συγνωμη για την ενοχληση αλλα δεν μπορω λεει να σου στειλω προσωπικο μυνημα..Το θυληκο μου κοκταιλ ειναι φυσιολογικο να κανει λιγο μεγαλες κουτσουλιες?(ειναι κανονικες αλλα μεγαλυτερες αρκετα απο το κανονικο)

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι φυσιολογικό Νικήτα. Κρατιούνται μέχρι να βρεθούν εκτός φωλιάς ώστε να ενεργηθούν. Δεν λερώνουν εντός της φωλιάς. Το πρωί ίσως είναι αρκετά πιο μεγάλες, μην σε παραξενέψει.

----------


## jonadoe90

Καλησπερα ευθημη και ευχαριστω για την αμμεση απαντηση!!Τα κοκατιλ μου μολις σημερα γεννησαν το πρωτο τους αυγο....πρεπει να κανω κατι?φοβαμαι για το θεμα με τις θερμοκρασιες και την υγρασια μου γραφουν παντου και δεν ξερω ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα...Μπορεις να μου δωσεις μερικες συμβουλες?Και παλι Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα! Για τις κουτσουλιές σου απάντησε ο Ευθύμης! 
Το αυγό δεν το πειράζεις εσύ καθόλου, οι γονείς ξέρουν τι να κάνουν μη σε αγχώνει. Γεννούν ένα αυγό κάθε δεύτερη μέρα οπότε αν το γέννησαν σήμερα, περιμένεις το επόμενο μεθαύριο! Αφού γεννήσουν 1-2 ακόμα θα αρχίσουν να κλωσσούν εναλλάξ ή και ταυτόχρονα ανάλογα πόσα αυγουλάκια θα κάνουν! Εκεί να περιμένεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερες κουτσουλιές καθώς θα τις κρατούν για ακόμα περισσότερη ώρα.

----------


## jonadoe90

Παιδια να ρωτησω το πρωτο αυγο γιατι δεν το κλωσανε καθολου?επισης ειναι σιγουρο πως  θα κανει και αλλα αβγα?και αν δεν κανει?

----------


## xrisam

Εμένα την πρώτη φορά που έκανε αυγουλάκι η Πηνελοπίτσα δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει, νομίζω τα περισσότερα μπορεί να το πάθούνε.

Επίσης  ναι μπορεί να κάνει ένα και μονο αυγό. Αυτό το βίωσα πέρυσι, έκανε 6-4  αυγά κάθε φορά και μέχρι να βεβαιωθώ ότι είναι όλα οκ είχα μεγάλη  στεναχώρια.  Ομως μπορεί να συμβεί. Επίσης έχει τύχει να κάνει αυγό με  απόσταση 7 ημερών απο το πρώτο. 

Φυσικά σε καθε περίπτωση παρακολοθούμε  την διάθεση, το σώμα του πουλιού κτλ.

----------


## jonadoe90

Σας παρακαλω δειτε λιγο τι κανει το αρσενικο μου?ειναι λογικο αυτο?ποτε δεν εχει ξανακανει ετσι...

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Παιδια να ρωτησω το πρωτο αυγο γιατι δεν το κλωσανε καθολου?επισης ειναι σιγουρο πως  θα κανει και αλλα αβγα?και αν δεν κανει?


Τα cockatiel δε ξεκινούν να κλωσσούν από το πρώτο αυγό, συνήθως από το 2 ή 3. Πιθανότατα το κάνουν για να μην υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικίας των νεοσσών αφού οι ημέρες εκκόλαψης θα διέφεραν πολύ αν κλωσσούσαν από την αρχή. 
Συνήθως όταν μιλάμε για ολοκληρωμένες, βατεμένες (δηλαδή που έχει υπάρξει ζευγάρωμα μεταξύ των πτηνών) γέννες, δε μένουν στο ένα αυγό αλλά κάνουν παραπάνω. Αν δεν κάνει άλλο και τη βλέπεις φουσκωμένη χαμηλά εκεί που κουτσουλά και κακοδιάθετη τότε μας ανησυχεί καθώς υπάρχει κίνδυνος δυστοκίας που σημαίνει ότι έχει το αυγό αλλά δυσκολεύεται να το γεννήσει. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχωθείς προς το παρόν για αυτό αφού δεν έχει μείνει πίσω στις μέρες που γεννά. Θυμήσου ότι γεννούν κάθε 2η μέρα. 

Τώρα για τον αρσενικό σου που την κυνηγάει έτσι, δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί το κάνουν κάποιες φορές. Ξέρω όμως ότι και ο δικός μου το έκανε, μέχρι που εκκολάφθηκαν τα μωρά και είχαν απόλυτη συνεργασία στο τάισμα. Επειδή όμως η κάθε περίπτωση είναι ξεχωριστή, να έχεις αρκετά το νου σου στο τι κάνουν.

----------


## jonadoe90

Μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου απαντηση σε αυτην την ερωτηση?Πως θα ξερω αν η κοκατιλινα μου ειναι καλα και υγειης(ενοω να μην εχει τιποτα κακο παθει) την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης?(ποια σημαδια εμφανιζονται για τα οποια πρεπει να ανυσηχω και πως θα το καταλαβω?Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να προσέχεις την εικόνα του πουλιού και τη συμπεριφορά του. Αν είναι φουσκωμένο, νωχελικό, υποτονικό, δεν τρώει, κοιμάται μεγάλα διαστήματα τη μέρα, οι κενώσεις του είναι διαφορετικές από τις συνηθισμένες τότε αυτά είναι σίγουρα δείγματα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## xrisam

Καλέ τι τσαντίλες έχει ο αρσενικός? Ερε μάνα μου!!!

----------


## jonadoe90

Καλησπερα παιδια!Θα ηθελα μερικες διευκρινησεις σχετικα με το τι πρεπει να κανω μολις περασουν οι 18-24 μερες τις οποιες χρειαζονται τα αυγα να εκολαυθουν.Δεν ξερω εχω τον φοβο μην περασουν οι μερες αυτες και τα αυγα δεν εκκολαπτονται.Τι να κανω σε αυτην την περιπτωση.(Πρωτη φορα γεννανε τα κοκατιλακια μου ειναι 2 ετων το καθενα πλεον).Φοβαμαι μην ειναι τα μωρα μεσα στα αυγα και απλα δεν μπορουν να βγουν,με εχει φαει το ανχος.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Νικήτα!

Να μετρήσεις τις μέρες από τότε που ξεκίνησε να κλωσά το θηλυκό. Και μετά να προσθέτεις μέρες ανάλογα με το πότε γεννήθηκαν τα αυγά. Πόσα έκανε συνολικά; Από ποιο ξεκίνησε να κλωσά;

Θα περιμένεις σίγουρα δύο τρεις μέρες παραπάνω για κάθε αυγό ώστε να βεβαιωθείς ότι είναι άσπορο ή ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρχει ζωντανός νεοσσός μέσα. Αν περάσουν οι μέρες και για το τελευταίο αυγό τότε κάνε μία ωοσκόπηση στα αυγά να δεις τι γίνεται. Περισσότερα θα δεις εδώ, είναι για παραδείσια αλλά εφαρμόζεται σε όλα τα αυγά.

Τις τελευταίες μέρες καλό είναι να αυξήσεις τα επίπεδα της υγρασίας. Ένα ταπεράκι με νερό και ένα σφουγγαράκι μέσα θα κάνει δουλειά. Είναι σε εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό χώρο; Αν κάποιο μικρό δυσκολεύεται να βγει από το αυγό θα το καταλάβεις γιατί από την προηγούμενη μέρα θα το δεις να προσπαθεί να σπάσει το αυγό και την επόμενη θα είναι πιο εξουθενωμένο αλλά εντός του αυγού. Πολύ πιθανό να δεις κάποια τρυπούλα μικρό στο αυγό και να ακούς θόρυβο-μικρά τιτιβίσματα μέσα από το αυγό και να κουνιέται. Τότε θέλει πολύ προσεκτικές κινήσεις που θα τα πούμε αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα.

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες από το ζευγάρι σου και τα αυγά, καθώς και ενημέρωση για την εξέλιξη της αναπαραγωγικής σου προσπάθεια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jonadoe90

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Ευθυμη..!Τα κοκατιλακια μου ειναι ο Ριο και η Τορι.Τα αυγα μεχρι σημερα 10/3/2017 ειναι 4 και ξεκινησε απο 3/3 το 1ο μετα 5/3 το 2ο 7/3 το 3ο και 9/3 το 4ο.Φενονται στις φωτογραφιες οπως θα τις ανεβασω..!Και επισης θελω να μου αξιολογησεις/αξιολογισεται την τροφη που τους δινω(ειναι επισης στις εικονες)Φοβαμαι πολυ να κανω Ωοσκόπηση λογο κυνδινων οπως αναφερει το αρθρο..=/

https://ibb.co/dnKqYv


https://ibb.co/gmPDmF


https://ibb.co/g492fa


https://ibb.co/jeFa0a


https://ibb.co/dU866F

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ομορφα τα μωράκια σου.Ευχομαι, να πάνε ολα καλα, και να δεις και απογόνους.

----------


## Efthimis98

Νικήτα η τροφή που δίνεις από όσα έχω διαβάσει θεωρείται αρκετά καλή. Δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει όμως. *Τα sticks* μόλις τελειώσουν να *μην ξανά βάλεις*. Αν θες να βάζεις κάτι αραιά ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις για την εκπαίδευση των γονιών ή των νεοσσών μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς κάποια από τις εξής, αγνές συνταγές: Stick για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους, Σπιτικό treat για παπαγάλους. Επίσης *το κεχρί* είτε *για την εκπαίδευση* είτε τις πρώτες φορές για την *ανεξαρτητοποίηση διατροφικά των νέων πουλιών* από τούς γονείς τους. 

Το κλουβί είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο, ωστόσο στο μέλλον θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς την *αλλαγή της διαρρύθμισής του*. Η φωλιά πως είναι φτιαγμένη; Έχει μέσα κουβέρτα; Η φωλιά έπρεπε να είναι μία *απλή ξύλινη φωλιά* στο μέγεθος των cockatiel. Θα ήταν πιο πρακτική κυρίως στο καθάρισμα μελλοντικά. Ωστόσο προς το παρόν δεν κάνεις καμία αλλαγή. Στην επόμενη αναπαραγωγή προτίμησε να αλλάξεις αυτά που σου επισήμανα. Επίσης, η φωλιά γιατί είναι τόσο χαμηλά; Δεν είχε πιο ψηλά θέση;

Ωοσκόπηση *δε* θα κάνεις τις πρώτες μέρες όπως λέει το άρθρο. Θα την κάνεις όταν θα είσαι *σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι δεν πρόκειται να βγουν νεοσσοί*. Δηλαδή μετά το πέρας του περιθώριου εκκόλαψης των αυγών από τις φυσιολογικές μέρες. Απλά σε κάθε περίπτωση για να είσαι σίγουρος και να τα αφαιρέσεις ώστε να προχωρήσουν σε νέα προσπάθεια. 

Κάθε δύο μέρες έχεις από ένα αυγό, οπότε μπορεί αύριο να δεις και το πέμπτο αυγό. Κάθονται πλέον και κλωσάν μόνιμα;

----------


## jonadoe90

Ναι κλωσανε συνεχεια ειδικα ο αρσενικος..η φωλια ειναι ξυλινη απλα εχω βαλει κουβερτουλα μεσα λογο κρυου..Επισης η φωλια δεν ειναι χαμηλα ειναι στο υψος περιπου της κοιλιας μου!!Ωοσκοπηση δηλαδη κανω μετα απο 20 μερες?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πότε ξεκίνησαν να κλωσάν συστηματικά; Στο τρίτο αυγό; Συνήθως εκεί ξεκινάνε. Η κανονική ωοσκόπηση γίνεται τις πρώτες 7 με 10 μέρες. Εσύ θα το κάνεις μετά από 24 μέρες από το τελευταίο αυγό. Που δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη ποιο είναι. Δε θα είχαν πρόβλημα και χωρίς την κουβέρτα, ειδικά αν βρίσκονται και σε εσωτερικό χώρο. Η φώλια είναι χαμηλή στο ύψος του κλουβιού, όχι από το πάτωμα. Αλλά εφόσον την δέχτηκαν εκεί δεν πειράζει.

----------


## jonadoe90

Ξεκινησαν να κλωσανε απο το 2ο αυγο πολυ συστηματικα..! 24 μερεσ μετα το τελευταιο αυγο τοσο πολυ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Απλά για να καλύψεις κάθε πιθανότητα να έχει καθυστερήσει κάποιο μικρό να βγει και να είναι ζωντανό μέσα στο αυγό. Αν θες κάνεις και πιο νωρίς, αλλά ανέφερες πως διστάζεις για να μη γίνει κανέναν λάθος.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κουκλάκια είναι τα κοκατίλ Νικήτα! Δε μπορούσα να μην το αναφέρω! 

Ωοσκόπηση δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνεις αν δεν νιώθεις άνετα με τη διαδικασία και φοβάσαι. Απλά θα περιμένεις όσες μέρες σου λέει και ο Ευθύμης για να δεις αν θα βγουν τα μωράκια. Το βασικό τώρα είναι να τελειώσει επιτυχώς τις γέννες το θηλυκό και από εκεί και πέρα περιμένουμε!

*Συγχώνευσα τα δύο θέματα σου μιας και τα δύο αφορούν την αναπαραγωγή των κοκατίλ σου, καλό είναι να υπάρχει μία συνέχεια!  :Happy:

----------


## jonadoe90

Παιδια καλησπερα...Το θυλικο μου κοκατιλ αν δεν με διαψευδουν τα ματια μου δεν μπορει να βγαλει κουτσουλια απο χτες που γεννησε το 5ο αυγο?Ειναι φυσιολογικο η να ανυσυχω?Επισης τρωει πολυ,,SOSSS!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι φουσκωμένη; Πώς ξέρεις ότι δεν κουτσούλησε από εχθές;

----------


## jonadoe90

Φενεται σαν να σφυγεται πολυ και νευριαζει αλλα νομιζω πως ειναι ολα καλα τωρα... ανχωθηκα παρα πολυ νομιζα οτι θα παθει κατι..!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι και κυρίως μην αγχώνεις τα πουλάκια!  :Big Grin:  Η επιθετικότητα μετριάστηκε καθόλου από το αρσενικό;

----------


## jonadoe90

Ναι ειναι ολα καλα πλεον...!!Αυριο περιμενω 6ο αυγο(πιστευω)  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Νικήτα ήρθε τελικά το 6ο αυγό; 

Δες και αυτό το άρθρο: Οδηγός ωοσκόπησης, θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά. Έχει και φωτογραφίες μάλιστα.

----------


## jonadoe90

Και 6ο και 7ο Ευθυμη και κατι μου λεει αυριο και 8ο =/

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύτεκνη οικογένεια θα γίνει. Περιμένουμε και καμία γρήγορη φωτογραφία κατά τον καθημερινό τους έλεγχο να τα θαυμάσουμε και εμείς!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jonadoe90

Και 6ο και 7ο και αυριο περιμενω το 8ο=/(πιστευω)

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς τα πάνε Νικήτα τα πουλάκια; Εκκολάφτηκαν τα αυγά;

----------


## jonadoe90

Kαλησπερα Ευθημη...Οχι ολλα δυστιχως ηταν ασπορα και με καθοδιγησε η CaptainChoco τι να κανω...ετσι περιμενα 3-4 μερες...ξαναεβαλα φωλια και μετα απο μια βδομαδα εκαναν ενα αυγουλακι παλι χτεσ δηλαδη 2/4..Τωρα περιμενω με ανυπομονισια!!  :Happy:

----------

